
From wooden storage pods to taking on Amazon S3 and winning - fthead9
http://mixergy.com/interviews/gleb-budman-backblaze/
======
fthead9
Great interview with Backblaze's CEO on how they went from building wooden
storage pods in a one bedroom apartment to taking on Amazon S3 cloud storage
and crushing them on price.

